# Bug: Gilden werden serverübergreifend ergriffen



## Ara (4. Februar 2005)

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...her&detail=true

Was fällt einem da bei der Gilde auf?
Richtig es sind 2 Gildenmaster eingetragen. 

Die Gilde gibt es sowohl auf dem US server Skullcrusher als auch in der Final Beta, die members werden nun einfach zusammengefasst. Ist hier nun nicht wirklich ein Problem da es die selbe Gilde ist, aber es koennte ja rein theoretisch 2 Gilden mit dem gleichen Namen bestehen, die absolut nix miteinander zu tun haben, aber trotzdem von BLASC als eine gilde erfasst wird. 

Ka wie weit es technisch moeglich ist, das zu unterscheiden. Ist mir nur eben aufgefallen.

Bye
Ara


----------



## B3N (4. Februar 2005)

Danke für deinen Hinweis, werden uns drum kümmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

